# To Crochet or Not (Roubo Workbench Question)



## BrandonW

Does anybody use a crochet in combination with a leg vise on their workbench? I'm building a Roubo style bench and see that Chris Schwarz's plans in his 2007 book call for both, but his later bench only has the leg vise. I don't really see the advantage of having both a leg vise and a crochet, but perhaps I'm overlooking something.

For those who don't know what a crochet is, it's the wedge-shaped apparatus to left of the leg vise seen in the drawing below:


----------



## Brit

I agree with you Brandon, there's no need for both and out of the two, the leg vise is by far the more useful.


----------



## Bertha

I plan on building one into mine only because it looks cool, lol. I can't think of a time where the leg vise and deadman couldn't handle it on their own. Maybe for dovetailing? I would think the crochet and the leg vise TOGETHER would really give you a solid grip. I'm more worried with the placement of the planing jack near the leg vise. I think I'll put mine more toward the shoulder/wagon, away from the nutbusting leg vise handle, lol.


----------



## crank49

Depends on what you want to plane.
If it will fit in the space above the screw of the vise then yes.

I thought I might want to plane wider pieces, like doors, so I put the crochet on the exact opposite corner from the one shown in your illustration. Then added an adjustable ledge (shelf) mounted to the legs on that side below the crochet. Inspiiration from "The New Fangled Workbench" from FWW.

One other limitation was that I did not have a leg vise, but instead, a face vise. The face vise would only let me use the crochet for things less than 6" wide so that made no sense.

I have my bench in the middle of the floor where I can access all sides of it and so I tried to set up each side for a different purpose. I have been very happy with this arrangement.

By the way, my crochet is attached to my bench with a 1-1/2" x 6" x 6" tennon buried in the top so it is extremely rigid; another feature I'm glad I incorporated.


----------



## mochoa

Ok so the crochet is for use when the leg vise is removed if I'm reading that right. You clamp a block/shelf to the leg and can quickly side in a board on edge, joint it, and flip it over to do the other side or another board easily and quickly.

I love workbench talk, there should be a dedicated thread just for this topic.


----------



## Bertha

^Mauricio, you don't have to remove the leg vise to use the crochet, as the base of the leg vise can be extended outward greater than the capacity of the crochet. I always thought of it as a location to "bury" the end of a piece so the leg vise and the crochet could grab it in a "two point" grip. However, the deadman and the leg vise could probably handle most tasks.


----------



## jusfine

Are any of youse guys building the Roubo bench along with Marc (Woodwhisperer)? They have plans, video etc on the membership site, starting the build this month.

I am watching it, and there are a lot of features I would like on my bench (legvise and deadman) but don't really have room for another bench right now.


----------



## mochoa

Al, I guess what I was thinking was that the crochet and a 2×4 clamped to the legs (as shows in Scott Landis book) is a faster hold for edge planning. I guess if you needed to do a lot of boards or something, you can hold a board on edge without any screwing or unscrewing of the vise. Just throw it in the crochet. I'm sure you could make do without one with no problem.

Jusfine, I didn't know the woodwhisperer was making a roubo. Doesn't seem like his kind of thing.


----------



## Bertha

^Mauricio, I'm just guessing, as I don't have either, lol. I think with a dog in the deadman and the leg vise racked out, the crochet could probably quickly hold a piece for edge work (without the 2×4, for example). I'd worry about the crochet marring the piece if you really rammed it home. I'm not sure. My favorite bench around here is one side of Carter's Whittling's bench. I like Smitty's bench a lot, too. I can't wait to build mine.


----------



## jusfine

Like my son, he takes requests and sings anyway…

Marc had a number of requests for benches, this one has been in the works for awhile, finally decided to build it. They are using Benchcrafted hardware, it is sweet.


----------



## Bertha

mmmmm….benchcrafted…..mmmmm


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

I'm a huge fan of both, and have commented a number of times that the leg and crochet together are fantastic. No kidding! Good news is, don't like the cochet, unbolt it. Want a different vice than leg, that's not a problem either.


----------



## lysdexic

Justfine,
I have given strong consideration to joining the woodwhispers guild for the roubo bench build. You even get a discount on the Benchcrafted bench builders set. not much though. I have not committed because I am not sure what the pace is and if I have the time to keep up. Plus, I like the Schwarz / traditional design over the split top/ knock down design they are using.


----------



## lysdexic

Brandon,
Have you given consieration to the wood that you will use? I've talked to my lumber guy and mention the SYP from Lowe's and he strongly advises against it. Of course he would. However, he states that if you are going to go the trouble then why not use a nicer wood. After building a workbench the chances of building another anytime soon, if ever, are slim. Its hard to argue for the SYP.

It is a moot question if you happen to have 3" slab of seasoned oak laying around.


----------



## jusfine

I am a member, there are advantages! Was put on a list of members who tested and reported on Bessey clamps - was sent about $580 worth of Revo and Revo Jr clamps to test and report on, plus we kept the clamps for the effort.

Shoot Marc an email and he will let you know what the schedule is.

I haven't been watching it as close as I usually do (busy) but I know the video comes out Friday (or maybe it was last Friday) for lumber selection, etc. He does a video every week during the build, sometimes twice a week if someone has problems.

And he usually has a session or two with the options (if you want to do it differently).

Although this year I haven't taken advantage of the site as I did when I first joined, it's still worth the $$.


----------



## Bertha

^Lysdexic, I'm not a fan of the split tops or the breakdowns either. However, I think I'll split my top by about an inch to allow for movement. I'm planning on hard maple, nothing fancy. I plan on building one bench for the remainder of my hobby life. Like Smit suggests, I'm going to build it as one big rectangle, everything flush. If I've got to move stuff around in the future, I simply will. I plan to put a shoulder on one corner and a wagon on the diagonal opposite.


----------



## lysdexic

I think that I will stick close to the traditional roubo plan. If you spllit the top then you have to use stretchers.


----------



## jusfine

Guys, if you can get beech, do it. So nice to work with and the cost is not that much more. Very stable and makes a great bench.


----------



## lysdexic

The one detail about the "the bench in my head" is that I would like to taper the legs. slightly. Just in the front profile. Don't know why, buy I think it would look cool.


----------



## mochoa

European beach is cheaper than red oak where I buy my wood. $4/bf for 8/4


----------



## lysdexic

Really - in Georgia?


----------



## mochoa

Yep, I dont get it.


----------



## Bertha

Lysdexic, that's because you prefer slender, yet decidingly male legs. I don't mind the stretcher part so much. I'm also imagining sliding a clamp into the gap, whether or not I actually would. Although not a fanboy, Swartz's bench comes pretty close to the mark for me. I just require a giant shoulder and a thicker thick. Mine won't be terribly long but amazingly thick; but you already know that about me


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ lol Al


----------



## BillWhite

No crochet 'cause I just make doilies on my bench. (There's a smilie face in there somewhere.)
I have a face vice on the left end of my bench. Just have never needed one.
Bill


----------



## Brit

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Bertha

^YES!!!!!


----------



## mochoa

hahaha!


----------



## jusfine

Looks like there is enough there to flatten it if you have a warping issue…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awesome!!


----------



## BrandonW

I go away for a few hours and there's 30 responses! Thanks guys.

Brit, that is an awesome bench! LOL.

For those interested in the wood selection on my bench, I am using European Steamed Beech. Like Mauricio said, where we shop it's cheaper than red oak, and it's very traditional. I'm practically finished with the bench--still need to add a tail vise, flatten the top, and add dog holes, but it'll be done pretty soon. I'm waiting on a spiral router bit for the dog holes.


----------



## Bertha

^I'd love to go with beech, but alas….$$$


----------



## donwilwol

Andy, that bench needs a skirt.


----------

